# RAMPART Study Results: Midazolam Autoinjector as safe/effective as IV Lorazepam



## Markhk (Feb 16, 2012)

Some of you might have have been medics giving the midazolam autoinjector in this study...well here are the results!

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2012/02/15/BAAU1N84CU.DTL&type=health

In case anyone is curious, RAMPART stands for "Rapid Anticonvulsant Medication Prior to Arrival Trial". Yes, it's inspired from the Emergency! TV series


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 16, 2012)

Markhk said:


> Some of you might have have been medics giving the midazolam autoinjector in this study...well here are the results!
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2012/02/15/BAAU1N84CU.DTL&type=health
> 
> In case anyone is curious, RAMPART stands for "Rapid Anticonvulsant Medication Prior to Arrival Trial". Yes, it's inspired from the Emergency! TV series



Never mind the study, how long did it take to come up with the acronym?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 16, 2012)

I like the name “GSFDQBTHAAS” study…

"Give some freakin' drugs quick before they have another awful seizure”


Seriously though, maybe this will eliminate some of the status seizure calls we get...


----------



## MasterIntubator (Feb 22, 2012)

Wonder why they did not include the IN route? I can deliver a dose via MAD faster and safer.  How about muscle damage, bent needles and partial doses due to the sheer force of the siezure?
Given the options.... one would think that IN midazolam would be the safest route.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 23, 2012)

Has there been a study of IV vs IN Midaz in Status seizure? I did a quick search, but didn't see anything...


----------



## m0nster986 (Feb 23, 2012)

Seems like it would only be used in a bio-terrorist situation only similar to Atropine and Pralidoxime in the Mark I injectors.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, Atropens and 2-PAM pens!

Are these injectors for use by the patient?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 23, 2012)

I gotta think it would be pretty hard to inject yourself when you're in seizure. More likely for parents or for teachers… Or someone who's around a person who has a history of uncontrollable seizure


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 23, 2012)

Experiencing aura, or recovered from one and verging into another? Oh, you're right. Great abuse item, though, right?


----------



## medicsb (Feb 24, 2012)

the only IV vs IN midazolam studies I could find were done for sedation (one being small bowel biopsy and the other dental procedures).  IN med administration, though known and used to some extent for a while only became popular within the past 10 years in EMS.  I can only imagine how many years of  planning went in to the study prior to being initiated, the proposals could have been written before IN route became popular for med administration in EMS.  I can't say for sure but I'd guess that IM route has been studied more than the IN route.   I imagine someone somewhere will now be inspired to do a small study of IM vs. IN midazolam.  Time will tell.


----------

